# Tinker Tool & Cutter Grinding Jig



## dparker (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello All:  Several years ago I built a "Tinker" that I bought as castings from Guy Lautard.  The machining is fairly straight forward but as I remember I needed to be quite careful to maintain tolerances.  The jig is quite versatile for sharpening several types of tooling and small enough for a home shop.  I still need to set it up on my grinder and learn to use it but I learned quite a bit just making it.  I guess it is like many of my other projects, as soon as I get them made I put them on the shelf and start thinking about the next project.





For me the fun is in the construction phase although my stuff tends to be simple compared to many models on this forum.
                                                                   Don


----------

